# Thrifting question?



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

Not sure if I'm posting in the proper area but here goes...

As I've recently joined this forum and started getting my wardrobe on track, I've discovered the thrift option. It never seemed like a good option until I started seeing what you guys were hauling out of those places! So, I decided to jump right in and have found a few decent goodies!! 

My problem, and I'm guessing it's an issue for some of you as well, is that most of the sizes don't fit me... I am usually fitting into a 46R jacket. I have found a bunch of jackets mostly from Brooks Brothers, Southwick, Corbin, Hickey-Freeman that were in perfect condition but which were way too small and a couple that were too big. And while decent pants are near impossible to find, I am finding a decent selection of shoes.

So, the question for you all is: Can I post some of these nice clothes on the exchange even though I'm new here? Some web-boards require a certain number of posts in order to sell. I'm not looking to get rich, just figured that these pieces were too nice to just sit there and might make a few bucks to help my new thrifting addiction. 

Any advice?

p.s. I've passed up on several pairs of Johnston & Murphy and Florsheim shoes. (none fit me, and I was unsure about resale possibilities)


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Please do!


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the response. You seem to be one of the main sellers here. (actually inspired me to start thrifting!) The wife is now addicted and tries to hit a few stores daily :eek2: We're ruined~! 

I guess I will post a few things when I get home. Do you have any advise on pictures? I try to have the jackets on a hanger as finding a large clean surface on which to shoot pics is surprisingly hard.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Beds work great for pictures if you make them first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome.

I don't think, but I may be wrong, that there is a needed number of posts required prior to posting on the Exchange so I say go ahead--but with a couple of recommendations/caveats. Take these for what they're worth...

1. When you say you have a bunch of jackets, I'd make sure that they are actually sport coats and not orphaned suit coats. Orphans are far more plentiful at the thrfits and a talent you'll want to develop is the ability to tell them apart. I don't really care if you prefer wearing them but I wouldn't post them hoping that they'll sell. I may be wrong but in my experience there's no market for them so unless you want them to pile up in your basement, leave 'em at the store.

2. Look through past listings to see what tends to sell as well as to gauge prices. I'm very laissez faire as to what people want to ask for items but I also know, after hundreds of sales, what's reasonable. Also work hard to take really good pictures as that's all we've got to go on. Make sure to note the details that folks here are going to be interested in and want to know--especially if you don't include it in a picture--like single/double vent, pleats and cuffs, room to let out cuffs or hems, 1/2 or fully lined, etc.

3. Be vigilant about quality. Stains, holes, odors, etc. can be tricky to spot sometimes. I've trained myself--and still don't bat 1000--to give everything I find at least two inspections before I go to the register. Lighting can be bad and sometimes enthusiasm and excitement can blind you to an item's flaws. Always ask yourself "Why is this in the thrift store???" In the end you're going to get some things home and find the flaw and probably end up throwing it out so prepared to eat some losses.

4. Whether you're trying to build a wardrobe for yourself or find things to flip, the only strategy that's likely to work over time is to go to stores often. Sporadic shopping isn't going to yield good results. I think most of us obsessive thrifters here have a regular routine that we've found to work. You'll soon know what stores are worth going to often, which ones never turn over merchandise, which ones have absurd prices, etc.

If you follow these recommendations you'll probably end up a completely demented basket case like the rest of us.


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

Reuben: I considered the bed idea but did not know if it would look unprofessional/unhygienic (I've also had some of the jackets dry cleaned and figured people would not want their clothing to be perched upon some stranger's bed- no matter how nice and clean it might be.) Any I being paranoid?

CMDC: thanks for the tips!

I did manage to buy a few of the orphaned suit coats. I figured that they were common enough in patterns that they might still be wanted/needed (ie: solid navy, solid grey, 1 or 2 windowpane, grey with pinstripe, grey with chalk stripe) I think I managed, out of 10-15 purchased, to find 2 that fit well. So I guess I can post them and see if there is any interest. However, in the interest of not starting to amass a quantity of unwanted items, I will start to leave more items... (Lately, I've been trying to only buy what fits me but it's turning out to be more difficult than I anticipated)

I have been super vigilant about stains and odors (it's what kept me away from thrift stores all this time- so I'm extra sensitive to this)... However, I did find a super awesome trad style tweed jacket (think it was along the lines of a 40-42R) it was beautiful and spotless on the outside. (made in 1968)... However the lower part of the liner had a water stain that even extended to the liner inside the front pockets... I passed on it due to that but I was wondering if it would clean up or if people would even care - it really was that cool. Any thoughts?

As for my thrift motives, I truly only wanted to see if I could find a few decent things for myself. But, then when I found lots of cool stuff that I thought others might like, I figured it could yield a few extra bucks to offset my "personal" purchases. We have started frequenting about 6-7 stores. All with varying degrees of success. It really is addicting and this is coming from someone who had in the past few decades sworn off of "shopping" for the most part. Yet, getting such sweet deals is too much to resist!! :cool2:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Stained lining? Who cares! I'd wear that in a heartbeat. And if you find any of those 46's are too long for you just let me know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

Maybe I'll snag it and post it for all to see. It really is quite cool. Heck, I've never worn tweed/trad type stuff before but this one looked like something I would definitely try out!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Are you fairly certain you're a 46R? I may have a cool tweed or two to pass along once you know your measurements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

I think so. The cheap JAB jacket that's hanging in my office says 46R.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Take a look at the Ask Andy guide to measuring jackets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

I have. The funny thing is that I measured the jackets that didn't fit- so I could sell them off. Yet, I did not measure the ones that did fit. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to get my own correct measurements...


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Do that and shoot me a PM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

I will do that this evening after work.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I'll echo everything CMDC said, especially regarding jackets. It can be hard enough to sell a sport coat, but an orphan is going to be nigh impossible, and if you do not advertise it as such, you are apt to end up with a dissatisfied buyer, and that's in no one's interest. Learn how to spot 'em and leave 'em. He's also right about going regularly, every day, if possible.

It will take time, but you have to develop a cold eye. Otherwise, you'll be returning as much as you buy, and that's never fun. No one bats even .500, I think, in thrift stores, which means that you should be leaving empty handed more than half of the time (I've always wondered why thrift stores have shopping carts and even more why people use them, but they do, and often times the carts are piled high with what-were-they-thinking crap). You really do have to be super, hyper critical, because buyers are super, hyper critical. You'll find this out soon enough, but a check of "Completed listings" on eBay for everything made by Brooks Brothers can be instructive. You'll find hundreds and hundreds of sport coats and suits and shirts, all perfectly nice and for reasonable prices, that went unsold. That's your competition. Remember it next time you're holding a really nice JAB tweed sport coat with a $5 tag that doesn't fit but you think you can sell for $20. Think again.


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes. I'm already learning this. I've started leaving more and more at the store. I've passed on tons of very cool tweed because I don't know anything about them. The names are usually vintage and I am not familiar with them. Even though many look to be well constructed I am still in the early stages of learning and want to tread carefully. So far, I've only managed to purchase around 10-15 jackets so if they do not sell, I won't be bankrupt. The other items like shoes and coats that I have purchased, have fit and are now in regular rotation.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

To the advice above, I'd add:

*Measure twice, list once:* Try to be as accurate as possible when providing measurements, especially of the jacket's shoulders and chest. (A tailor's tape measure is better than a carpenter's or a yardstick, in my opinion.) Most tailors can easily adjust the waist and sleeves, but even the best tailors can't do much with the shoulders and chest. When it comes to poplin/cotton pants and jackets, they usually can't be let out because a hem line will show--so that's something to keep in mind. Corduroy will show a line as well. No sense in telling potential buyers that the khakis or corduroy jacket has room to let out. This usually isn't an issue with wool garments.

*Communicate promptly and thoroughly: *It seems like common sense, but it's worth repeating. Buyers get annoyed (as they should) when a seller doesn't respond promptly to their PMs. (I think a 24-hour response turnaround is fair.) It's also annoying when a seller answers some, but not all, of the buyer's questions. Conversely, it's annoying to a seller when someone sends a "Hey, saw that great jacket! I want to make an offer" PM and then disappears for weeks.

*Watch for estate sales: *You might find a sale in an upscale neighborhood where the man of the house had great taste in clothes. Prices are usually pretty cheap, so even if the items aren't your size, you might be able to flip for a modest profit.

*Don't forget vintage clothing shops:* I've found some of my best pieces at vintage clothing shops. Yes, they usually cost more than the thrifts. But they also tend to have a better selection. You probably would break even, at best, when trying to flip a vintage clothing shop item. However, you might find something great for yourself.

Looking forward to seeing your listings!


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the input!

I am a pretty conscientious seller/buyer especially when dealing online. I like immediate communication if possible and I like for things to be as accurate as possible so I don't foresee and issues there.
I haven't really focused on pants as I cannot find anything decent- at least not in my size.

We do have many estate sales and I have yet to venture to one. It's on the "list".

I did actually stumble into a vintage shop but their prices were a bit steep. Many of the items were listed at prices that were higher than what I could find on ebay and their selection was just so-so. They did have lots of costume type items as well as a huge selection of vinyl records. It was eclectic to say the least.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

lord root of the matter said:


> Thanks for the input!
> 
> I am a pretty conscientious seller/buyer especially when dealing online. I like immediate communication if possible and I like for things to be as accurate as possible so I don't foresee and issues there.
> I haven't really focused on pants as I cannot find anything decent- at least not in my size.
> ...


The best thing about "vintage shops" is that they often price based on the label, so Cole Haan, Burberry, Ralph Lauren* get high prices but you can, say, find a pair of shells or a fully-canvased blazer with tons of handwork for barely over goodwill prices.

*Not saying these are all bad brands but they've produced some real stinkers.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Do not buy things that you think that you can sell or trade. Buy things that you KNOW you can sell or trade. And, above all, BE HONEST with your descriptions.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's another tip. Just go to Birmingham and follow drlivingston around.


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

CMDC: I think you're on to something. I've seen some of the hauls that the good Dr. has posted and it's unbelievable! I don't find anything THAT good.

Drlivingston: As I am new and learning are there any particulars you might care to share? (in terms of what I think v. what I know will sell?) When I look at items, I'm looking for 1) stuff that fits me first; 2) stuff that is from a brand recognized for its quality; 3) overall cleanliness and serviceability. I see tons of great looking tweeds, for example, but I am unfamiliar with the names. The reason I ask is because I have been told to avoid certain brands such as JAB, for example, yet, I will see "vintage" JAB offered in some of the threads. I'm sure that I will eventually, after much practice, be able to discern vintage gold from old junk but right now I'm still learning.

Additionally, I am sometimes getting mixed messages. To illustrate, I found a sweet pair of Florsheim wingtips, dark brown, all leather, pebble grain and by all accounts a very nice looking shoe. I took them to the local cobbler along with some others- a pair of vintage bally and some ferragamo's to be stretched. The cobbler said that if I were to switch to Allen Edmonds, I'd throw these other shoes away. I understand the AE's are nice and I'm on the hunt- (Can't drop that kind of coin on one pair of shoes- at least not yet). Anyway, the cobbler is, in my uneducated style opinion, supposed to be an expert in shoes and shoe repair. I was under the impression that vintage Florsheim was good. He was not of the opinion, or at least that was the impression that I got from him. He wasn't nasty about it but seemed to think AE was the best shoe made, period!

I try to take it all with a grain of salt but I am trying to minimize damage to my wallet as I want to make the best educated purchased possible and avoid buying junk. I've been buying junk for much too long and I'd really like to make a solid change. (I've even gotten my father interested in a better manner of dress and hope to be able to pass along some of this to my teenage nephews as well)


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

Something else just occurred to me. 

Are the items listed here laundered or dry cleaned before being offered for sale?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Older JAB is good, just tough to flip. It depends on the Imperials. Some are better than AE, some are not. Also depends on the cobbler--some are experts, some are not.

Mixed messages when it comes to clothes? Surely you jest.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Guessing what will flip by brand is really really tough. Its more an issue of how rare is the item versus what is available today and what do the gents here tend to wear regularly. Nobody really carries wool tartan pants or bleeding madras sportcoats, for example, so those should be an easy flip. Also think size. Not many 36's or 50's out there. Here's a few more things I've tended to find. This is by no means an indictment of the buyers here, just things I've had difficulty selling:

1. Lands End is virtually impossible with the exception of the older stuff, like made in Scotland Shetland sweaters. You can get a brand new LE sport shirt for virtually nothing so there's really no reason to buy a used one for not much less.
2. LLBean also not worth trying with exception of their own Scotland and Ireland made sweaters and of course the famous Norwegian sweater. For their other stuff, see #1. Its ubiquitous and relatively cheap new.
3. French cuff shirts. This is the trad forum, I suppose, and even though I've got many in my own closet, I have a hard time moving them.
4. Assuming equally tradly, suits are harder than sport coats. If you're like me you wear suits much much less often, plus you've got to be lucky in matching the measurements of both the jacket and the pants. The other day I left at the thrift and great BB navy nail-head 3/2 sack suit because the jacket was 41L and the trouser inseam was 28". Not many guys out there who have those dimensions.
5. Polo shirts. We've all probably got a million of them and they're relatively cheap and somewhat more disposable to begin with.
6. Ties. We've all probably got too many. I still struggle to leave good ones behind but I now ask myself whether, if it doesn't sell, would I wear it. If I answer NO, it stays. Certain brands are exceptions and grab them immediately--Drakes being a good example. The other exception to this is bow ties. These will sell instantly and you will probably have numerous PMs from 32 seeking to claim them.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

CMDC said:


> Guessing what will flip by brand is really really tough. Its more an issue of how rare is the item versus what is available today and what do the gents here tend to wear regularly. Nobody really carries wool tartan pants or bleeding madras sportcoats, for example, so those should be an easy flip.


I've had a vintage bleeding madras jacket on the thrift exchange for about a week now. No firm offers, so I'm not sure they're all that easy a flip. But if anyone's reading this and wants one, send me a PM.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Also, profane ties are excellent, even though 99% of the time they're poly or a poly blend. I just spent the most I've ever paid for an eBay tie ($25) on a poly trimingham with a pin-up lining and a repeating golf-beer-cards-doghouse motif. These two ("male chauvinist pig" and what I've dubbed "shell cordovan) would also sell pretty well if someone decided to burgle my house and list them on the exchange:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

It's a real crap shoot, which is why I have mostly bowed out. It took up too much time and created too many storage problems.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> It's a real crap shoot, which is why I have mostly bowed out. It took up too much time and created too many storage problems.


But if you see a mint J. Press Harris Tweed sport coat that doesn't fit for five bucks, you still pick it up, no?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> But if you see a mint J. Press Harris Tweed sport coat that doesn't fit for five bucks, you still pick it up, no?


I'd say so. I've got a pair of Alden 666's that showed up on my doorstep in nearly mint condition for $55 thanks to Patrick (thanks again, by the way).


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Reuben said:


> I'd say so. I've got a pair of Alden 666's that showed up on my doorstep in nearly mint condition for $55 thanks to Patrick (thanks again, by the way).


And thanks for the J. Press.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> But if you see a mint J. Press Harris Tweed sport coat that doesn't fit for five bucks, you still pick it up, no?


Today, I picked up a sweet 3/2 Orvis Harris Tweed... does that count?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> Today, I picked up a sweet 3/2 Orvis Harris Tweed... does that count?


Only if it fits and you sell it to me for practically nothing.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> Only if it fits and you sell it to me for practically nothing.


Nah, I bet its too long for you . . .


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

It probably has 17.5" shoulders and wouldn't fit you guys very well.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> I've had a vintage bleeding madras jacket on the thrift exchange for about a week now. No firm offers, so I'm not sure they're all that easy a flip. But if anyone's reading this and wants one, send me a PM.


 My first summer on the forum I had a NWOT pockets still sewn BB Madras jacket and had to go the the Bay with it...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Hitch said:


> My first summer on the forum I had a NWOT pockets still sewn BB Madras jacket and had to go the the Bay with it...


It happens. Folks here sometimes expect unrealistic bargains. Any seller has his limit.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> It happens. Folks here sometimes expect unrealistic bargains. Any seller has his limit.


You should see how quickly people snap up $4 ties. :biggrin:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> But if you see a mint J. Press Harris Tweed sport coat that doesn't fit for five bucks, you still pick it up, no?


Yeah, but I am extremely picky now. A mint Press tweed, a pair of Aldens, sure thing. A perfectly good no-name tweed that has everything you'd want except the right label, no. Or a good pair of beater loafers, no idea of maker, that with a resoling would be great - no.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> You should see how quickly people snap up $4 ties. :biggrin:


I miss those days


----------



## scholl43 (Jul 22, 2013)

This has been a great thread to read. I'm hoping to get thrifting again this summer. On one trip last year I was able to buy about 14 ties, some of which were a regret, but many have been rotated whenever I need to dress up a bit. The fact that I wasted $3/tie on a few doesn't bother me since it's been a good learning experience and I was still able to pick up a bunch of Talbott, BB, and a few other miscellaneous ties.

Lord root, if you ever come across 39-41R sportscoats (I'm typically a 40R) on the slimmer side, feel free to PM me.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

scholl43 said:


> This has been a great thread to read. I'm hoping to get thrifting again this summer. On one trip last year I was able to buy about 14 ties, some of which were a regret, but many have been rotated whenever I need to dress up a bit. The fact that I wasted $3/tie on a few doesn't bother me since it's been a good learning experience and I was still able to pick up a bunch of Talbott, BB, and a few other miscellaneous ties.
> 
> Lord root, if you ever come across 39-41R sportscoats (I'm typically a 40R) on the slimmer side, feel free to PM me.


Amateur.


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks to all for the responses! Lots of good advice and info!

After reading this yesterday, I went out again last night as opposed to doing other things that I needed to. Picked up a few things. (I left a lot of things that I might have otherwise purchased!!-Thanks!!!) 

I found a few ties I liked. Not sure if I'll wear them but it gives me an excuse to try new things. I also found a pair of vintage Florshiem loafers, v-cleat, Black, 10E (IIRC), the heels were worn down pretty badly. I figured that they needed at least new heels if not a new sole. I passed on them as I was not sure if anyone would be interested. (sadly not my size) Also found a pair of Stacy Adams brown snake skin (Not sure if this is a good brand- probably not, made in China). Also another pair of loafers, torn tassel on one shoe, color of light berry stain (maybe light cranberry?) Can't remember the name. Looked decently made but I did not like the color and did not recognize the name. 

As for my measurements, I finally managed to get around to it:
Off of my JAB jacket here in the office:
Chest: 23.75"
Shoulder: 21"
Length (boc) 31.75"
Sleeve: 23"


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

lord root of the matter said:


> I found a pair of vintage Florshiem loafers, v-cleat, Black, 10E (IIRC),* the heels were worn down pretty badly*.


Best to leave them on the shelf. Unless they are shell cordovan, you are never going to get out of them what you have to put into them.



lord root of the matter said:


> Also found a pair of Stacy Adams brown snake skin


I would purchase used Fruit of the Loom briefs with evidence of prior wear before I would purchase a pair of Stacy Adams shoes.



lord root of the matter said:


> Also another pair of loafers,* torn tassel *on one shoe


Torn tassel = deal breaker.... Keep looking


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

Spectacular!!! You made me laugh out loud.:biggrin: (used fruit of the loom.) haha


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Torn tassel = deal breaker.... Keep looking


Don't Alden and AE replace missing tassels during recrafting? If so, and they're cheap enough, desirable size and material (shell or Alden's suede), and for personal use they might be worth it.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Depends on the shoe, really. If they're solid otherwise, super cheap, and need recrafting to begin with, go for. However, you're automatically tacking on $120+ to the price you're paying and, chances are, if you increase your budget by the same amount you'll be able to find exactly what you want without having to what seems like eons to get them back.

I don't think thrifting is worth while unless you're going to go huge scale like Dr. L. Casual thrifters and even those who make a thrifting run twice a week are likely to never make enough back from the flips to cover the losses, headaches, and time spent. Of course, some folks get lucky and find 5 pairs of size 8.5C Aldens at Goodwill and make enough to pay a month's mortgage from a Japanese Americana fetishist. Personally, though, I don't buy a single thing from thrift stores unless I am 100% confident I will wear it myself, condition is within my tolerances, and the fit is right. It is just easier that way and I probably come out on top of most guys trying to flip for a profit.


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

I was in the same boat. Seemed easier to just go to the store and find what I needed and be done with it. However, after stumbling upon this site, I find that much, if not all, of my wardrobe was lacking. I don't go to work looking like a slob and frankly I'm usually one of the better dressed but the quality just wasn't there. It started with the shoes and escalated. 

Anyway, after finding this site and following some of the advice of the board members here, I find that my wardrobe is apparently in dire need of a "makeover". (Sidenote: I am a white collar professional with blue collar background. I am usually more comfortable out in the yard, sweating at the gym, or under the hood of a car than in an office setting. Odd huh?) So, in an effort to beef up what I'm working with I figured I would try the thrifts as it looked like it might be worthwhile if some of the posted hauls were any indication of what could be found. 

So, after a few trips, I've spend just a little bit of money and managed to purchase quite a few things. Granted it's not Hermes and Kiton but it lets me upgrade a little bit at a time. So, for example I can donate a short sleeved uncomfortable walmart shirt and replace it with the like-new BB seersucker short sleeve I purchased last night for $3. Little by little, I can build a more proper wardrobe albeit entry level by frequenting the thrifts. Sure, I'd love a few new fancy BB or Brioni suits that fit perfect and have the wonderful quality that you guys cherish but the "New" stuff is not in the cards anytime soon. So, I must be content with my little finds and start working my way into something better... Besides, it looks like this will take a while as there is a very steep learning curve. My eyes hurt from reading so much!!!


----------



## scholl43 (Jul 22, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> Amateur.


Pretty much.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Whether recrafting is worth it depends on the person and the shoes. From a purely economic standpoint, it doesn't usually pencil out. Instead of paying $120 or so to recraft a pair of PAs, you can get a barely worn pair on the secondhand market for less than $100. That said, one can get attached to shoes. I'm considering recrafting a pair of Waldens that I really like, even though I really should buy a secondhand pair. Different if we're talking shell, of course. I would never buy a secondhand pair of shoes that need recrafting unless they were shell, and even then the purchase price would have to be practically nothing. Buying secondhand shoes that need recrafting generally defeats the purpose of buying secondhand shoes.



Tilton said:


> Depends on the shoe, really. If they're solid otherwise, super cheap, and need recrafting to begin with, go for. However, you're automatically tacking on $120+ to the price you're paying and, chances are, if you increase your budget by the same amount you'll be able to find exactly what you want without having to what seems like eons to get them back.
> 
> I don't think thrifting is worth while unless you're going to go huge scale like Dr. L. Casual thrifters and even those who make a thrifting run twice a week are likely to never make enough back from the flips to cover the losses, headaches, and time spent. Of course, some folks get lucky and find 5 pairs of size 8.5C Aldens at Goodwill and make enough to pay a month's mortgage from a Japanese Americana fetishist. Personally, though, I don't buy a single thing from thrift stores unless I am 100% confident I will wear it myself, condition is within my tolerances, and the fit is right. It is just easier that way and I probably come out on top of most guys trying to flip for a profit.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

lord root of the matter said:


> I was in the same boat. Seemed easier to just go to the store and find what I needed and be done with it. However, after stumbling upon this site, I find that much, if not all, of my wardrobe was lacking. I don't go to work looking like a slob and frankly I'm usually one of the better dressed but the quality just wasn't there. It started with the shoes and escalated.
> 
> Anyway, after finding this site and following some of the advice of the board members here, I find that my wardrobe is apparently in dire need of a "makeover". (Sidenote: I am a white collar professional with blue collar background. I am usually more comfortable out in the yard, sweating at the gym, or under the hood of a car than in an office setting. Odd huh?) So, in an effort to beef up what I'm working with I figured I would try the thrifts as it looked like it might be worthwhile if some of the posted hauls were any indication of what could be found.
> 
> So, after a few trips, I've spend just a little bit of money and managed to purchase quite a few things. Granted it's not Hermes and Kiton but it lets me upgrade a little bit at a time. So, for example I can donate a short sleeved uncomfortable walmart shirt and replace it with the like-new BB seersucker short sleeve I purchased last night for $3. Little by little, I can build a more proper wardrobe albeit entry level by frequenting the thrifts. Sure, I'd love a few new fancy BB or Brioni suits that fit perfect and have the wonderful quality that you guys cherish but the "New" stuff is not in the cards anytime soon. So, I must be content with my little finds and start working my way into something better... Besides, it looks like this will take a while as there is a very steep learning curve. My eyes hurt from reading so much!!!


Sounds like you're on the right track, Lord Root!


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

Fraser Tartan said:


> Don't rule out the possibility of like new Hermès, Brioni, and Kiton at thrifts. Anything is possible!


I know! Have you seen some of the hauls people are posting? It's just a matter of being at the right place at the right time.
I know it's probably a long shot and I'm sure I've probably passed up several "valuable" items but there is simply too much that I do not know. This, and I am trying to take the time and explain what I'm learning to my wife so that she can participate as well... She's the one that scooped the the Cordovan Shells we found. I briefly looked and kept moving. An extra set of eyes is very helpful.

So far I'm able to find decent shirts, shoes and jackets and an odd tie here and there. My issue is pants and belts. What a royal PITA it is to find a decent pair. Might need to go new for those!
I think I've only found one decent pair of pants and they need to be hemmed up a bit as I am vertically challenged.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Tilton said:


> huge scale like Dr. L.


I am "huge scale"? :icon_scratch:



Tilton said:


> I probably come out on top of most guys trying to flip for a profit.


You are absolutely correct about that.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> I am "huge scale"? :icon_scratch:
> 
> You are absolutely correct about that.


Full mailbox again, DL.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Full mailbox again, DL.


Fixed :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> I am "huge scale"? :icon_scratch:
> 
> You are absolutely correct about that.


How many thrifted ties do you have again?


----------



## ATL (Nov 29, 2011)

32rollandrock said:


> It happens. Folks here sometimes expect unrealistic bargains. Any seller has his limit.


You can say that again. And what's with the recent trash clutter on the exchange?


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

lord root of the matter said:


> I don't find anything THAT good.


We can't all thrift in Birmingham :biggrin:, but you can find good stuff anywhere. I think there's an easy way to approach this. You just have to ask yourself two questions.

_*Do you enjoy shopping at thrift stores to build your wardrobe?*_ You've already answered this one, so I'll move on. Actually, I'm quite impressed that you and the missus shop together. That's way ahead of the game right there.

*Would you be happy earning a bit of cash to fund your wardrobe expansion by thrifting good items that won't fit into your own closet? *Then just ask a consignor for a list of the things they're willing to accept for resale (I'd recommend TweedyDon, he's the dean of our Thrift Exchange Thread). It may take awhile to develop your own eye for separating treasures from trash, but in the meantime you're an email away from a tried and tested list of things to look for. Just be very careful with condition; learn to reject anything with a moth hole, stain or other blemish (but having thrifted before, I suspect you're already aware of that).




lord root of the matter said:


> My issue is pants and belts.


I feel your pain regarding belts. I almost never find decent ones thrifting. As for pants, have you tried looking for Zanella, Ballin, or Brooks Brothers? Also, look for Corbin pants from the golden age of local main street men's stores.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

ATL said:


> You can say that again. And what's with the recent trash clutter on the exchange?


I find myself checking The Exchange less and less lately. Wayyyyy too much garbage to sift through.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm not sure enough sells there to make it worthwhile. More recently, I've been seeing the same items from the same sellers over and over. Even high quality items from good sellers. Perhaps the audience is too small and the "regulars" have already saturated their wardrobes.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> I'm not sure enough sells there to make it worthwhile. More recently, I've been seeing the same items from the same sellers over and over. Even high quality items from good sellers. Perhaps the audience is too small and the "regulars" have already saturated their wardrobes.


I think people are just bumping a little too frequently and making their posts a little too big.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

RE: the exchange- I have a couple BB shirts and around 10-12 RL shirts (none of them fit after my weight loss, some were never worn or only worn once or twice) that I had considered posting, but it seems like it would get lost in the middle of the massive posts that seems to be popping up recently. Still undecided what I'm going to do with them.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Reuben said:


> I think people are just bumping a little too frequently and making their posts a little too big.


Posted as I just bumped my own items, LOL


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> RE: the exchange- I have a couple BB shirts and around 10-12 RL shirts (none of them fit after my weight loss, some were never worn or only worn once or twice) that I had considered posting, but it seems like it would get lost in the middle of the massive posts of stafford/JCP/etc that seems to be popping up recently. Still undecided what I'm going to do with them.


What size(s) are they?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

The RL's are all tagged 16 34/35, I'd have to check the BBs (I know 16 neck, but not sure on sleeve). I'll check when I get home.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> The RL's are all tagged 16 34/35, I'd have to check the BBs (I know 16 neck, but not sure on sleeve). I'll check when I get home.


Please do. I wear 16-33 in non-shrinking non-iron; 16.5-34 in shrinking must-iron.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Please do. I wear 16-33 in non-shrinking non-iron; 16.5-34 in shrinking must-iron.


I'll check and send you a PM. Do you want actual sleeve measurements on the RLs or just the BBs?


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I have been guilty of posting too big pictures. Photobucket just stopped working for me and I moved to some other free hosting site that apparently provides only one size of picture (large) when the code is cut and pasted into my post. I liked it much better when I could post smaller thumbnails along with a medium sized picture. I can only speak for myself but there have been times I have probably dropped and bumped too many times on a given item because I personally think it's a steal and the right guy just hasn't _quite_ seen it yet. I think I have learned that lesson.

I also have learned to leave a LOT of stuff on the rack. I used to feel like I wasted my time when I left the store with nothing, but now that is what I usually do. I have a GW gift card which I was given at Christmas and I have not even used dollar one as of yet.


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks again for all the good info. I'll shoot TeedyDon a pm and post up a few things on the exchange for you all to see. 

As for shopping with the wife... Neither of us likes to shop that much. We live a pretty frugal lifestyle so spending is not on the regular "to do" list.
However, if we can walk out of a store with several items and barely break the $20 mark then we're pretty happy about it so it's a fun little hobby and outing for us. 
If I can sell the sizes that don't fit and still be ok, I'm happy to try and find stuff for others. I see a ton of nice jackets but finding a good fit is very hard.

Anyway, I suppose I'll try and upload some pics to the exchange and see how it goes. All constructive critique/advice is welcome!!


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Reuben said:


> I think people are just bumping a little too frequently and making their posts a little too big.


I will admit guilt. I was not well for a while last fall, and I'm trying to move out some of the stuff that didn't move before I had to take some time off.

As for the frequency of bumps, I try to keep it to once, maybe twice a week (sometimes it is less). However, I have to say that something like 80%-90% of my listings sell on the bump. Just recently, I've had two buyers indicate they had been watching a particular item for a while before pulling the trigger.

EDIT: One criticism I will make is posting a long string of posts with one item each. If someone posts 20 things, one at a time, it just pushes everyone else's listings off the page. I've had times where I will make a listing, only to have it pushed off the front page an hour later by a dozen individual post from the same member.


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

To echo CMDC earlier in the thread, really inspect the piece that you found specifically if there might be some moth damage. They're nasty little critters and their damage can be particularly difficult to find on a navy blazer. I typically check the underarms of the jacket. If you find moth damage (or any other damage for that matter), put the coat down and walk away no matter how great you might find it. I made this mistake early on and spent far too much on a reweaving that was still apparent on a blazer that was not worth it. I'm not saying the tailor that I used did a bad job. There was only so much that could be done. If a jacket passes my inspection, I drop it off at the cleaners to freshen it up. Once I get it back, it's time for one more look over. Here in Jacksonville, the cost of dry cleaning is usually more than what I paid for the coat. 

Also, I walk away from fraying on the cuffs and the collars of shirts. Inspect for this very closely as it can be tricky to find fraying at its very beginning. 

Good Luck!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

nonartful dodger said:


> Here in Jacksonville, the cost of dry cleaning is usually more than what I paid for the coat.


I am afraid that is the reality in most areas of the country.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

sbdivemaster said:


> EDIT: One criticism I will make is posting a long string of posts with one item each. If someone posts 20 things, one at a time, it just pushes everyone else's listings off the page. I've had times where I will make a listing, only to have it pushed off the front page an hour later by a dozen individual post from the same member.


The thing that kills me is 5-10 bumps from the same person, each of which has 5-20 items listed. Heck, I'll bump items a good bit (or forget about them in my thrifting closet), but I try to spread out my bumps and consolidate them as much as possible.

Another thing is we seem to get a rash of new guys posting every two to six weeks who take one or two listings to kinda "feel out" the board. No harm, no foul, just try and get better as you go along.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Reuben said:


> No harm, no foul, just try and get better as you go along.


I am trying to get better! Be patient with me.


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

I've been checking them super close. Usually the slightest issue, will get a pass. I have one or two pieces that either need an alteration - to fit me, or have a stitch that is coming loose (nothing major or obvious on the outside- usually a lining issue)

Yes cleaning is pricey, that's why I was wondering if it's worthwhile to clean if I'm selling and the buyer will probably want to have it cleaned as well.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Find a good dry cleaner and stick with them. My dry cleaner is awesome! He is the only one in my area that will remove the top button of a 3/2 sack prior to pressing and then re-attach it. Believe me... it makes a difference.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

^That reminds me, I need to have a chat with my primary cleaner. I made a comment about pressing sleeves, and the manager told me they don't put jackets on a press. Does this mean they use a machine like a shirt buck? I'm pretty sure it _doesn't_ mean they're using a steaming wand to get the roll on a 3/2 sack just right.

When I'm at the counter I can see the shirt bucks and the pants presses, but I've never seen them working on a jacket. I need to ask about that...


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

lord root of the matter said:


> Yes cleaning is pricey, that's why I was wondering if it's worthwhile to clean if I'm selling and the buyer will probably want to have it cleaned as well.


I always presume the seller hasn't invested $$ in cleaning the item before listing it. And since I have no idea where the garment has been in its life, I always wash it upon arrival or (in the case of a jacket) take it to the dry cleaners.


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> I always presume the seller hasn't invested $$ in cleaning the item before listing it. And since I have no idea where the garment has been in its life, I always wash it upon arrival or (in the case of a jacket) take it to the dry cleaners.


I agree, as soon as I buy a thrifted jacket, I take it by the cleaners to have it dry cleaned and pressed. 
Trouble is, it now costs more to have items dry cleaned than what I originally paid for it at Goodwill or the Episcopalian Thrift Store....:biggrin:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

thegovteach said:


> I agree, as soon as I buy a thrifted jacket, I take it by the cleaners to have it dry cleaned and pressed.
> Trouble is, it now costs more to have items dry cleaned than what I originally paid for it at Goodwill or the Episcopalian Thrift Store....:biggrin:


Whiskeypalian Thrift store, huh? Ever find flasks in the pockets of those jackets? :biggrin:


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Whiskeypalian Thrift store, huh? Ever find flasks in the pockets of those jackets? :biggrin:


No, but I always check the pockets....:tongue2:
And they always have the best quality stuff....for a while they had a small pipe organ for sale. If I could have figured out where to put it, I would have bought it.....but the pipes wouldn't have fit in any room in my house....


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

thegovteach said:


> No, but I always check the pockets....:tongue2:
> And they always have the best quality stuff....for a while they had a small pipe organ for sale. If I could have figured out where to put it, I would have bought it.....but the pipes wouldn't have fit in any room in my house....


Seriously. I had maybe ten minutes to spare when I passed an Episcopalian thrift store. After finding parking and getting back the shop, I had maybe two or three minutes in there and still managed to find my first and only Drake's tie ($1). It was hidden in a bunch of your usual thrift store garbage ties: PRL, old Robert Talbott, BB Makers . . . Well, they were apparently the garbage ties at that store :cool2:


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Seriously. I had maybe ten minutes to spare when I passed an Episcopalian thrift store. After finding parking and getting back the shop, I had maybe two or three minutes in there and still managed to find my first and only Drake's tie ($1). It was hidden in a bunch of your usual thrift store garbage ties: PRL, old Robert Talbott, BB Makers . . . Well, they were apparently the garbage ties at that store :cool2:


BB Makers, Robert Talbott and PRL are the garbage ties for you?? Wanna send me some? I find 99% of the time Stafford polyester ties or atrocities from the 1970's


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Most of the quality ties I see at thrift stores are worn out. I won't buy 'em unless they look like new.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

adoucett said:


> BB Makers, Robert Talbott and PRL are the garbage ties for you?? Wanna send me some? I find 99% of the time Stafford polyester ties or atrocities from the 1970's


Oh, not for me at all, just at this particular thrift store. Might have been because this place was being run out of the basement of a beautiful old church about twenty minutes from Sea Island. The stuff they was amazing and the volunteers even offered to go in the back and check the winter tweeds and coats for things in my size. I wish I'd had more time to stop and pick but I wasn't even willing to risk being late for the wedding I was traveling to.

Speaking of, actually had to thrift a suit in savannah once when I was headed to another wedding and the zipper on my pants gave up the ghost. Only thing I could find in my size was this:

A 3/2 summer sack suit in cotton gingham that fits well is a fantastic find, but I did NOT want to have to wear that at the wedding. Neither the time nor the place. Luckily I was able to jury-rig the zipper of my original with some safety pins.

That suit is one of the strongest arguments I've seen for wearing orphans, BTW. Worn together I look like a 70's used car salesman. Worn as separates, both the pants and the jacket work fantastically well.


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Seriously. I had maybe ten minutes to spare when I passed an Episcopalian thrift store. After finding parking and getting back the shop, I had maybe two or three minutes in there and still managed to find my first and only Drake's tie ($1). It was hidden in a bunch of your usual thrift store garbage ties: PRL, old Robert Talbott, BB Makers . . . Well, they were apparently the garbage ties at that store :cool2:


The last time I went they had a Turnbull and Asser tie, $1.25....unusual for SE Texas. I went ahead and picked it up...


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

thegovteach said:


> The last time I went they had a Turnbull and Asser tie, $1.25....unusual for SE Texas. I went ahead and picked it up...


Don't have any of their ties but their bow ties are fantastic.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

This thread has taken on a very random and interesting life of it's own; way to go, Lord Root!


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks.:biggrin:

I was just curious about a few things and figured that there were enough thrift addicts here that I might get some insight. It has been super helpful and I have already put some of the suggestions to use! 

Maybe it's been helpful to others?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Thrifters are an odd sort.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Lord,

Couldn't get a PM to you. The Corbin you just listed is, sadly, an orphan. The chances that it will sell are small. In the future, if you see either a jacket or trousers with stripes but no mate, leave it. There are very rare exceptions, but 99 percent of the time, you're looking at an orphan for which there is no market.


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

Apparently, Annie and Oliver have come to stay at my house and brought along some friends. I am working to remedy this and hope to be a little better in the future. I appreciate everyone's input. Only way to learn is to make mistakes so I should be an expert in no time!! :biggrin:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

lord root of the matter said:


> so I should be an expert in no time!! :biggrin:


If it were only that easy... I thrift more than most and I still make plenty of mistakes.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

lord root of the matter said:


> Only way to learn is to make mistakes so I should be an expert in no time!! :biggrin:


I mostly just buy loud things now. I like loud things.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh, and by far the best intro to thrifting I've read is the one Orgetorix wrote for his blog The Thrifty Gent:

Part 1: Stores

Part 2: Labels

Part 3: Details

Part 4: Fit

Another decent guide is from PutThisOn:

Part 1: Philosophy

Part 2: Stores

Part 3: Clothes

Unofficial Part 4: eBay


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Ruben.


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks Reuben. I had seen the thrifty gent blog before. Good info. I don't think I've seen the other stuff yet so I'll check it out.

BTW, I find lots of loud stuff! It just that none of it fits and then if I can't sell, it becomes closet filler.


----------



## lord root of the matter (Mar 31, 2014)

After the disaster in the exchange and with the desire to no longer pollute it, I wanted to respond over here. I saw that many people posted lots of good info and advice. I will take heed.
I truly appreciate the help and hopefully, I'll start to get it right.

Thanks again to all who have chimed in!!!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^
You'll get the hang of it. Don't give up.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> You'll get the hang of it. Don't give up.


^^^This!!! Your initial offerings gave you some valuable insight. Your subsequent offerings will get better and better.


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

lord root of the matter said:


> After the disaster in the exchange and with the desire to no longer pollute it, I wanted to respond over here. I saw that many people posted lots of good info and advice. I will take heed.
> I truly appreciate the help and hopefully, I'll start to get it right.
> 
> Thanks again to all who have chimed in!!!


It took me a while to learn and now, I know what I am looking for, and can't pass up a Goodwill, Salvation Army or a church thrift shop....


----------

